# Bandit 90 Sudden Shutdown



## appalachianarbo (Dec 30, 2010)

I have an 05 Bandit 90 with a Kubota inside. Every so often, the chipper will shut down while operating. I thought it was just a fuse, but it appears that the tattle tale button is popping out and causing the shutdown. I have started holding it in with a felling wedge so that it can't pop out. So far, it hasn't shut down again. 

What could be causing this? Any negatives to leaving the wedge in there to keep the tattle tale pushed in?


----------



## ronnyb (Dec 31, 2010)

I had the same problem with my 90xp this summer. I taped mine down until I could get a new one from the dealer. They're pretty inexpensive, and any equip. dealer should have them.


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Dec 31, 2010)

did you figure out what the problem is? can you still chip? ????


----------



## lacky (Jan 1, 2011)

What is a tattle tale button?

Chris


----------



## lxt (Jan 1, 2011)

If you are talking about the murphy switch..(think thats spelled right)? they`re junk!! the switch is just a multi connector for oil pressure, water temp, etc... its not the fact that anything can be wrong as much as the sensor spring just goes bad & engages....possbly from vibration im thinking.

I took it off threw it away & just have good gages!! mind ya you will want to check the gages often just to make sure all is well!

good luck.


LXT..............


----------



## pignuthickory (Jan 2, 2011)

appalachianarbo said:


> I have an 05 Bandit 90 with a Kubota inside. Every so often, the chipper will shut down while operating. I thought it was just a fuse, but it appears that the tattle tale button is popping out and causing the shutdown. I have started holding it in with a felling wedge so that it can't pop out. So far, it hasn't shut down again.
> 
> What could be causing this? Any negatives to leaving the wedge in there to keep the tattle tale pushed in?


 
I recently have had the same problem with my 150 xp. I understand that Murphy is coming out with an electrical switch update to the mechanical switch you would have in your chipper, the electrical is more vibration freindly


----------



## appalachianarbo (Jan 3, 2011)

Everything appears to be OK with the gauges, cooling and oil system. That updated switch will come in handy (if they come out with it soon)!


----------



## treemandan (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes, the switch protects then engine, now we need protection against the switch. I don't think they use them anymore, my 07 doesn't have one but if it did and it popped out I would make sure everything was OK before I over-rode the switch. And I would be sure to make it all right with a new switch before to long.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jan 9, 2011)

There are Murphy brand switches and Tattle-Tale brand switches. Both are fault detection shut-down setups. Most are wired to sense low oil pressure and some sort of temp, usally coolant, but sometimes head or oil temp is used. Some are wired to other sensors as well. I have seen them hooked to hydraulic oil flow sensors, turbo overboost sensors, tilt sensors and a few others.
I have been able to repair some of the switches without replacing them. They do tend to be different on each system, so you need to figure out just what all can make it trip before assuming it is the switch. My experience has been about 50/50 bad switch vs bad sensors or wiring.
Rick


----------



## ArborquipSP (Jan 19, 2011)

It may not even be a issue with the murphy switch. I would check your hood pin switch up by the knive hood. When chipping they vibrate and loose connection for a split second witch takes power away from the murphy switch and it pops out causing the engine to shut down. or it may even be a loose wire on the back of the switch if it is using the factory murphy fuse holder (black twist together body with red wires on both ends) i would replace it they are made in china and the red wire brakes inside the housing so it looks good but if you pull on the wire it may pull out.

scott


----------



## a_lopa (Jan 20, 2011)

Im yet to see a faulty tattle-tale/murphy switch,there will be an electrical conection issue.IMHO they are the hardest faults to fix in chippers.


----------



## appalachianarbo (Jan 23, 2011)

The switch was working fine...The radiator was plugged leading to overheating :disdain:

Thanks Rick!


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jan 25, 2011)

*Final Report*

I got Mike's permission to post the final report on his chipper repair.

He brought it over to my place so I could check it out. Pulled the front cover off the radiator and side covers off the engine bay so I could look through the air passages on the radiator. Found about 90% of the passages were blocked with sawdust. Lots of blowing with compressed air and washing with soapy water got things cleaned up. He now has better than 90% of the passages opened up. It was too cold and wet to worry about the last few stubborn passages for now. I will get them when I clean the radiator again in early summer.

He also mentioned a problem with the clutch. The engagement pressure felt about right, but it would 'hang up' sometimes at about the half way engaged point. Also once it was completely engaged, there was an excess of play in the handle. Further checking revealed the whole rotating clutch assembly was loose and sliding back and forth on the main shaft almost a quarter of an inch. We pulled of the PTO and found the retaining nut on the main shaft had come loose, and backed off against the pilot bearing. Also found the main bearings had excess play and were 'rough' while rotating. I did a complete rebuild of the PTO including friction componets and the main bearings. Used a torque wrench to set the 180 lb-ft of torque on the retaining nut and put everything else back together as per the manual. Now it engages smoothly and there is no slop once engaged.

While I had it apart. I welded up a few cracks and checked the engine over pretty good looking for leaks and possible damage from overheating. Everything looked ok and I sent the chipper home with Mike on Sunday.

Mike, I thank you for the business.

Rick


----------

